# Special Posting of the USA Trains Banquet... MLS Featured



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA Banquet started as all others with Brian introducing Banquet host Charlie Ro. 



















The MLS Bunch has settled at their table……. 










when we were then introduced to the program of the evening….. A Comedy Melodrama…. Joey and Maria’s Wedding…. 










The bride and her father entered after the attendants and all gathered at the “altar”.…. 



















The evening went in to an uproar from there…… The comedy began as the “wedding party” began to interact with the crowd and with our MLS folks…. First the ladies of the party started to flirt with a number of the males in the audience. Jason had a big old kiss planted right on his forehead…. 










As did Brian, the USA train folks and many others. 




























The cast even got into helping with the handing out the door prizes…. 










The “Mother of the Groom” waylaid me with tempting chocolate fudge cake..... 










During the reception, it was discovered that someone had stolen a $14,000 gift that was given to the bride and groom from the “Godfather”. The likely suspect was the only Irishman in the house….. Here the suspect is being apprehended, lead away, accused, stripped of his dignity and given to another. 














































The New JJ……….. Do we see a decided improvement?????? 










While the new JJ is on parade, the old JJ is lead back to the cold storage locker for some harsh treatment. 










However, the new JJ comes to his rescue and tells the “Godfather” that the money was found on someone else and he indeed is innocent and takes him on a “victory dance”. 



















All ends well, JJ gets his hat back and the MLS gang recieves the Joey and Maria’s USA Banquet 2008 cars…. 










Thank you, Charlie and USA trains for a fabulous Big Train Show Banquet….


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. Your coverage gave me a chuckle. 

Terl


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes thanks Stan for the always great pictures. Looks like all had a nice time and once again it looks like JJ was the life of the party. 

Thanks again,


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

You guy's are having to much fun. That's a pretty good mouthfull you almost got, keep the photos comming. 

PS do you think Joey & Marie's boys where going to give JJ a pair of cement shoes if the loot would not have turned up??!! 

chuckger


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuckger on 06/08/2008 6:59 AM
Hi 
PS do you think Joey & Marie's boys where going to give JJ a pair of cement shoes if the loot would not have turned up??!! 
chuckger




Absolutely, the "Godfather" just returned from Chicago for doing some cement work.....


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan! Some nice comments to go with the pictures, which makes it more interesting. It looks like JJ enjoyed the end results of his false "arrest" (dancing with the lady)!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Stan. 

That's the best I've every seen of JJ's hat./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...the question IS......what color are the eyes of the blonde with the black dress?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Eyes? She had eyes? I don't remember looking that high.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd guess about a "C"... 

"C" is a color, ain't it??


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Stan. 
Somehow JJ always has something to do with the dessert, or "sweet" as we call it over here 
Duncan I think C is a colour.............................. 
Rod


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

.....OMG! I must get that box car. Have 150 groups booked yet? I have to go to this. Any info on the 2009 show?


----------

